# A little bit worried about loosing controll over Christmas and NY



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I have finally started loosing weight and training hard and for the first time in 9 months since I left England I have finally got myself into a good routine ..

Im going to Sydney for 2 weeks over Xmas and nye and of course I want to embrace it and have a great time but really don't want to take steps back when I've done well to get myself back on track! I'm really anxious about going!

Currently lost 6kg with keto and soild training and don't want to slip up!

Traveling and being a bit too loose got me back into this mess in the first place and can't afford to wreak it!

I guess I need to just remember and focus on my ultimate goal..

What is everyone else doing about Xmas parties? Gatherings ? Etc


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

For me its not to much of a problem.

Im going to carry on training probably have to miss a couple of sessions if the gym is closed. Maybe do extra cardio or something.

Food wise i will just eat pretty much the same as i would anyway just going to class it as having a few extra cheat meals, just be extra carefull on your others.

Drink - Well thats my downfall but im not going to loose sleep over it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm with fitness first and can use their gyms all over Australia so need to dig out my nearest to where I am in Sydney! I can't outdoor run due to fallen arches the impact is too painful

I guess this is going to be my biggest test as I'm going to be traveling again nx year and have to keep my weight down


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I will be cutting loose and getting fcked and eating sh1te.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bring on the mince pies...yum.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I will eat what ever i want, i just will not be out drinking.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

christmas and NY is only 2 days, nawt a few days of strict dieting after wont wipe out  so imo no need to worry really, just enjoy them 2 days


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> christmas and NY is only 2 days, nawt a few days of strict dieting after wont wipe out  so imo no need to worry really, just enjoy them 2 days


That's true but I'm going on holiday for 2 weeks!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hayley you've been on a holiday past 6months...fook it, weight you can always lose, xmas only comes once a year...if i dont put weight on, then my holidays have been ****e


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I have finally started loosing weight and training hard and for the first time in 9 months since I left England I have finally got myself into a good routine ..
> 
> Im going to Sydney for 2 weeks over Xmas and nye and of course I want to embrace it and have a great time but really don't want to take steps back when I've done well to get myself back on track! I'm really anxious about going!
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're aware but if on keto, and you then eat somes carbs or rubbish you'll bloat and water retention will be quite high consequently the number on the scales will suddenly go up, don't be put off by that, it's not fat so don't worry and give up!

Have fun but don't ruin your hard work, find a middle ground


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

You gotta let go this time of the year! You only live once! Start fresh in the new year.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> I'm sure you're aware but if on keto, and you then eat somes carbs or rubbish you'll bloat and water retention will be quite high consequently the number on the scales will suddenly go up, don't be put off by that, it's not fat so don't worry and give up!
> 
> Have fun but don't ruin your hard work, find a middle ground


Yeah I know I need to find that happy medium like I said I have access to fitness first so I gotta take advantage! Plus I'm not going to be eating out alt as its too expensive


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's only a couple weeks, start fresh in new year

Got to live a little too


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's only a couple weeks, start fresh in new year
> 
> Got to live a little too


Iv been "Living a little" for the last 9 months and put on around 15kg!! So u see why I'm a little cautious


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I have finally started loosing weight and training hard and for the first time in 9 months since I left England I have finally got myself into a good routine ..
> 
> Im going to Sydney for 2 weeks over Xmas and nye and of course I want to embrace it and have a great time but really don't want to take steps back when I've done well to get myself back on track! I'm really anxious about going!
> 
> ...


Don't worry Hayley it happens to the best of us i weighed 86 kg and was lean at end of Oct this year , now i am 100kg ! Put on 14 kg and doubled my body fat in one month . Guess you can say i lost control! 

Was speaking to the UKBFF British Classic Champion the other day and ask him how much weight he put on after he took the title 6 weeks or so earlier and he said 16 kg! But you know he is gonna come in shredded to high heaven when he next competes in March at the Arnold and i damn well know that next year ill be back and better than ever.

Just enjoy your treats in moderation over the holidays , don't sweat it , you know you will get in shape when you need to be!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Don't worry Hayley it happens to the best of us i weighed 86 kg and was lean at end of Oct this year , now i am 100kg ! Put on 14 kg and doubled my body fat in one month . Guess you can say i lost control!
> 
> Was speaking to the UKBFF British Classic Champion the other day and ask him how much weight he put on after he took the title 6 weeks or so earlier and he said 16 kg! But you know he is gonna come in shredded to high heaven when he next competes in March at the Arnold and i damn well know that next year ill be back and better than ever.
> 
> Just enjoy your treats in moderation over the holidays , don't sweat it , you know you will get in shape when you need to be!


Thank u nick!

Quite a few things are pointing to me

Coming back home in May for a few months and I left England looking hot and I have to return looking better!

I've got another 10kg to lose I can afford not to stay the same for 2 weeks but I can't put any on.x


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

*Important points to bear in mind:*

1. You will gain weight. This will be water weight and it is temporary. The reason is simple, your body sucks in 3-4g of water for every gram of carbs that you eat. Don't panic, it will come off in a week. (Anyone that does IF experiences a small version of this, as their weight fluctuates 1-2kg up and down with the regular fasts in the week.)

2. The amount of weight gain you experience due to the carbs will depend on the individual. Don't panic.

3. The next day when you jump on the scales, grinning like an idiot, despite me telling you not to, you will panic. Don't. Put your scales somewhere really, really inconvenient (throw them on the roof?) and get them out only one week later.

*One 40 hour fast.*

Exactly as it sounds. Sounds scary yes, but bear with me. Why 40 hours? Well Leangains users will usually have a 16 hour fasting set-up. So this is just skipping an entire day of meals followed by keeping to the usual 'feeding-window' the following day.

So what would this look like if your schedule is as mentioned above?

Feast on Sunday and finish eating by 8pm. (Your usual 'feeding-window' end time.)

Monday, eat nothing, don't train.

Tuesday, break your fast at 12pm, rest-day macros. (Your usual 'feeding-window' lunch time.)

Wednesday resume training schedule.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> *Important points to bear in mind:*
> 
> 1. You will gain weight. This will be water weight and it is temporary. The reason is simple, your body sucks in 3-4g of water for every gram of carbs that you eat. Don't panic, it will come off in a week. (Anyone that does IF experiences a small version of this, as their weight fluctuates 1-2kg up and down with the regular fasts in the week.)
> 
> ...


Some real good advise there thank u.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm planning on having two weeks of eating what I want when I want, but will be doing cardio most days though just to help keep fat gain to a minimum!

Got 2 weeks left in work then 3 weeks off, can't wait


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> I'm planning on having two weeks of eating what I want when I want, but will be doing cardio most days though just to help keep fat gain to a minimum!
> 
> Got 2 weeks left in work then 3 weeks off, can't wait


I have 2 weeks until Sydney! I can't bloody wait! The week between Xmas and ny I'm going out of Sydney and to see as much as possible!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

If u put too much pressure on yourself then u won't enjoy Xmas.

Me? I'm taking the whole Xmas period off diet. Aaron and I went to far as to agree on dates for off diet and then back on. Because I have these in my head now, I'll have no trouble 1) letting go and enjoying my Xmas and 2) getting straight back down to business in January!

You've lost the weight before, the fat you've put on now is a different sort of fat to that (less stubborn) so u really will be fine. Enjoy yourself, it's Xmas and you're abroad! Make the most of it and no regrets!!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's only a couple weeks, start fresh in new year
> 
> Got to live a little too


let your hair down, enjoy your self and workout double hard after wards


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> If u put too much pressure on yourself then u won't enjoy Xmas.
> 
> Me? I'm taking the whole Xmas period off diet. Aaron and I went to far as to agree on dates for off diet and then back on. Because I have these in my head now, I'll have no trouble 1) letting go and enjoying my Xmas and 2) getting straight back down to business in January!
> 
> You've lost the weight before, the fat you've put on now is a different sort of fat to that (less stubborn) so u really will be fine. Enjoy yourself, it's Xmas and you're abroad! Make the most of it and no regrets!!


Thank u Queenie! Seriously thinking about coming home when my visa is up! Only have 4 1/2 months left in Aus it's gone so fast x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

constantbulk said:


> let your hair down, enjoy your self and workout double hard after wards


 I will work out in those 2 weeks I can at least do that


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gonna fcuking fill my boots food wise, I'm at my gf's aunties house on xmas day (which will be full of her fit nieces and auntie) so I'm gonna go there looking the bollox, and eat the cnuts out of house and home and flirt outrageously with all females present.

I'm kind of t-total these days anyway, so I won't be drinking much at all.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Gonna fcuking fill my boots food wise, I'm at my gf's aunties house on xmas day (which will be full of her fit nieces and auntie) so I'm gonna go there looking the bollox, and eat the cnuts out of house and home and flirt outrageously with all females present.


Oooh I miss these kind of parties!


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm gonna eat a load of Christmas crap as I'm flying back to the rents for a week or so. Just gonna do extra cardio to compensate and then start my cut in the middle of January.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wanted to know if anyone had any tips or advice as im coming off keto as of saturday ..

I can try and curb my drinking so im not too worried about that and my friends house in sydney is nx to a gym and its $7 a week causal which is crazy so i can still training..

Anyone suggest anything for coming off keto?! just general eating clean eg no fatty/sugar etc?!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Meh..........

I did the exact same thing last year on my hols in july. Couldn't diet properly for around 8months solid. Eating loads of junk food like crisps/choc/chips/pizza every single day for about 8 month srsly!

I just couldn't do it, tried all sorts but nothing worked until one day my body had just had enough. Think you've been through that stange tbh

My flaw was my diet was so clean and strict for so long that when I let go it was unstoppable lol!

If you cheat little and often I think it does you good in the long run, 2 weeks normal dieting won't make you make imo.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Meh..........
> 
> I did the exact same thing last year on my hols in july. Couldn't diet properly for around 8months solid. Eating loads of junk food like crisps/choc/chips/pizza every single day for about 8 month srsly!
> 
> ...


yup this is my problem in the first place my diet and fitness was so strict back home as soon as i left and took my foot off the gas it kinda just went completely the wrong direction!

Ive done real well on the keto and lost 8kg and there is nothing that will make me want to do anything to harm my process so just need to remind myself of that and what happened last time i took my foot off the gas! ive really learnt alot over the last few weeks about carbs and dieting and what works for me so im just going to try my best, go for healther options when eating out and as long as i stay away from bread sweets and chocolate and i should be okay, im living at my friends house so i can buy food and cook for myself... and my friends knows exactly how important getting these kgs off is so i dont need to hide not eating crap! i can still train so i should be okay xxx


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day, I will be eating whatever comes my way and I won't give a damn.

I won't be drinking but that's not really through choice. Otherwise, I'd get hammered on at least one of those days.

Sometimes, you've got to say "There's a time to not give a sh*t" and just do wtf you want.

Normal service will resume afterwards. If it takes 3 weeks to undo 3 days worth of damage, so what? There's another 49 weeks left of the new year to get leaner.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chocolate and booze for carbs

left over turkey for protein

nuts for fat

simples.............


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

theres no need to go mad and completely disregard your body, it seems a common theme with people is that its all or nothing, u can still party, eat sh1t food and have a good time without it being 5000 calories a day, moderation. I have loosened my belt a little bit and i will eat junk and drink but i doubt i will do any real harm over this period unless i just forcefeed sh1t for the sake of it. Fcuk i eat junkl and drink when im being my strictest lol - everything in moderation!


----------



## #thedominator (Dec 19, 2012)

You will get so many different opinions on this but generally I think most will say they let their guard down a bit over Christamas with regards to food & drink... why? because a few days of disregarding your usual "diet" is not going to negatively affect your body fat and training THAT much I mean you could work that off in a week or so dependant on how "mad" you go... as many others have said just get straight back on it after your Christmas break.

Personally I only have Christmas eve, christmas day and boxing day off so it will only be a couple days of drinking and eating junk so that won't be the end of the world and considering we (most of us on here i'd say) eat clean and train hard months/year round a few days will be ok - I think if "one" is THAT worried about it you need to look at why because IMHO you shouldn't be worried about it. Probs' good to shock the system up anyway.

Enjoy your life. live first. Do whatever makes you happy after all that is most important.

Good luck 

Dom


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Iv been "Living a little" for the last 9 months and put on around 15kg!! So u see why I'm a little cautious


Sh!t, I have the opposite problem, been is thailand 6 weeks now and I've lost weight. I'm just so active I can't eat enough to keep it on.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Sh!t, I have the opposite problem, been is thailand 6 weeks now and I've lost weight. I'm just so active I can't eat enough to keep it on.


i was active but had a lot of beach days its just my life was so strict back home hardly drank, eat real clean and trained 5/6 days a week and swapped that for parting and eating out all the time but oh well i have to learnt o travel and look after my body!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

avoiding junk food and getting fat lol.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

misshayley said:


> i was active but had a lot of beach days its just my life was so strict back home hardly drank, eat real clean and trained 5/6 days a week and swapped that for parting and eating out all the time but oh well i have to learnt o travel and look after my body!


Its hard but it is possible. I try not to drink too much beer, drinking is unavoidable so I tend to drink rum (sangsom) and diet coke. Eating is easy once you work out what is good and bad, I know a lot of the food is fried, but they do some awesome BBQ meat and seafood which are both good, and boiled eggs are available for breakfast everywhere I've been (watch out for the ones containing chicken fetus') and brown rice is commonly available if you ask.

As lame as it sounds, I did a cooking course which really helped me to understand what goes into the thai food as well, meaning I am able to make better choices choosing from a menu.

Hopefully india won't be too much harder, though I can see me getting sick, just my luck.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone had any tips or advice as im coming off keto as of saturday ..
> 
> I can try and curb my drinking so im not too worried about that and my friends house in sydney is nx to a gym and its $7 a week causal which is crazy so i can still training..
> 
> Anyone suggest anything for coming off keto?! just general eating clean eg no fatty/sugar etc?!


Metformin is your friend


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

smash plenty of cardio in over christmas!

ill be doing a 6 mile run and hill sprints on xmas day  so ill have a hard job eating over maintainance doing that haha


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Metformin is your friend


?! explain x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Will stop insulin spikes if you carb binge on keto and will get you back into Ketosis much more quickly. Wonder drug. I always take it when cutting.

Really cheap too. ADC has it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well so far so good! I got To Sydney last night went out but didn't drink! Today I've been at the most stunning beach but still managed to eat and I went to the gym!


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Dow worry about letting go for a couple of weeks, as long as you don't go nuts you won't waste your progress. Just try and get to gym when you can over the holiday period, but remember its Xmas and you should enjoy this time of year, it's about family and celebration. You'll have plenty of time in 2013 to put in the work. I really wouldn't worry  x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Cutandjacked said:


> Dow worry about letting go for a couple of weeks, as long as you don't go nuts you won't waste your progress. Just try and get to gym when you can over the holiday period, but remember its Xmas and you should enjoy this time of year, it's about family and celebration. You'll have plenty of time in 2013 to put in the work. I really wouldn't worry  x


Thank u darling .. Just need to learn the lesson to being able to travel and still look after my body but nothing will let me harm the good work I've done il party a little of course  but the days I'm not then I need to eat good and train! Looks like I'm staying in Melbourne on a 4yr sponsorship visa so i can live a normal life and keep up the training xxxx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So I have been in Sydney / on holiday for 4 days and its Boxing Day ere already and I just got to the gym and weighed myself and I've actually lost weight!

Didn't really do much yesterday as plans were ruined due to horrendous rain so no parting on bondi beach!

Back in keto .. Haven't even had a drink since I've been here!

My body and getting myself looking fit again is too important so really happy I haven't slipped up.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

so i little update. things had been going real well the only day i havent trained since being in sydney was xmas day and i had actually lose weight over xmas!

last few days ive had a little more done but havnt gone too crazy, ate out but since sensible and even tho ive spent a little more on my meals its been worth it, altho today and some sugar treats and tomorrow is nye so we are going to a park by the harbour bridge and getting there for 6 AM so its gna be a real long day of boozing and food, but then i fly back to melbourne NYD and going to fast for the day and straight back to the gym!

So all in all no mess up, managed to travel have fun and still be in control x


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just try and replace calorie dense alcohol for class A's for two weeks. This will also severely suppress your appetite so you will eat next to nothing.

In theory you could have a great two weeks and also loose a sh1t loads of weight


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I ate ice cream Snickers for supper.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Just try and replace calorie dense alcohol for class A's for two weeks. This will also severely suppress your appetite so you will eat next to nothing.
> 
> In theory you could have a great two weeks and also loose a sh1t loads of weight


but be an absolute mess for 2 weeks and a state .. no thanks


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

misshayley said:


> but be an absolute mess for 2 weeks and a state .. no thanks


Ok get fat then and when you come back on here asking for advice , my next suggestion will be 500mg DNP with 150mg T3 with test and tren , maybe a per work out but we will get to finer details when the time comes


----------

